# Ear ?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My vet isn't open today but I know there's something going on with Tim's ear. Any of you out there have this situation? I'm planning on bringing him in tomorrow to have it looked at but is there something I can do before then to help this? It doesn't seem to be bothering him, no scratching or head shaking.

Here are some pics, obviously before combing out. First one is the bad ear, second is the good one. Clearly there is a difference.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would just leave it until you see the vet tomorrow. Anything you do to it might aggrevate it. Hopefully it will be a simple fix! Poor baby.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Awwww, poor Tim . Floppy eared breeds are prone to yeast infections in the ears and this looks like what's going on, just based on the one photo. Definitely needs to be seen by the vet but glad to hear its not bothering him mush yet. You're obviously catching it early on. Keep us posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is it stinky at all?? What ever's going on, looks like you caught it very early!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with Clairevoyant -- if it's a yeast infection, he'll need an antifungal and if it's bacterial, he'll need an antibiotic. Best to do nothing until the vet takes a look. Let us know what's up!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

There are meds that are combos, b/c you can have a yeast and bacterial infection at the same time, ask me how I know. it's a little pink. if it's a yeast infection, it looks like coffee grounds, but a little lighter in color. and yes it smells. 

don't settle for otomax. my regular used to prescribe that, and it's crap. for yeast infections. I'll have to send you what I have been using (prescribed by a different vet). awesome. you keep it refrigerated. all my dogs, their infections (bacterial and/or yeast) go away in 2 treatments, but it's usually prescribed for 5 days.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> I would just leave it until you see the vet tomorrow. Anything you do to it might aggrevate it. Hopefully it will be a simple fix! Poor baby.


I agree,


----------



## mathewloop (Dec 4, 2012)

I am jsut afraid about the yeast infection hence wanted to say you about the nice book which is regarding natural yeast infection cure
Natural cure for yeast infection


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi All,
Back from vet yesterday and he has a yeast infection. She took swab-slide samples and things were caught early only effecting the outside of the ear. We were sent home with some anti fungal wipes and just as a precaution some antibiotic ointment in case things don't improve in the next day or two. Funny thing is Timmy really likes he ears combed out and doesn't seem to mind the wipes either so it's a quick easy fix. Now I know what yeasty ears look like and no Tammy it didn't smell at all.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

My vet has had me use a combination of a flush first (DermaPet or anything with Ketoconazole) followed by Mometamax which is a soothing anti-itch cream. The two together have worked like a charm for several yucky ear yeast infections. Glad yours is clearing up!!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I was just at the vet today for a yeast infection in the ear. I love my vet and she doesn't push a lot of meds and prefers more preventable/natural treatments. She is against using one of the drops that is antibacterial/antifungal/corticosteroid. yes, it will make every ear infection instantly better, but then you can get really resistant infections that are difficult to treat. She gave me "burow's solution" to use which is a very very mild, natural antiseptic/anti-inflammatory. She also said rinsing the ears with ear wash daily or even twice a day and drying them well will also work. She said trimming the ear hair or plucking is controversial. In some dogs it causes more inflammation. I do it because the dogs don't mind it and it does seem to increase air flow in the ear.


----------

